# 2011 December fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the twelfth and final installment of the AKFF monthly fishing comp for 2011. It has been yet another tremendous year for kayak fishing, with many memorable and praiseworthy captures submitted to the weighmaster. There have also been some controversial, and dare I say shameful entries (dirty catfish/red rock cod/stinky pike) to balance things out nicely.

Currently one man stands atop the leaderboard, his name is Solatree, and I'm sure that as I type this (even though the December comp is still a few days away) he is already girding his loins for battle, preparing to defend his lead from MrX, Southerly, PaulB, Grinner and the rest of the pack. It would take a truly great catch from one of those gents to threaten the title, but anything's possible in fishing&#8230;&#8230;so good luck to all and let the games begin. 8)

As always there will be random prizes up for grabs courtesy of Sailing Scene, PLUS two copies of Shufoy's DVD "Above the 26th Parallel", PLUS prizes for the top three in the overall standings.

*The DECEMBER comp will run from this Saturday December 3rd to Sunday December 11th.* Please post all entries in this thread.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar.

Any questions, please shoot me a PM.

Good luck everyone


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well I girded my loins - and I'll show you mine if you show me yours ;-)

Name of Angler: Solatree
Date Caught:4/12/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Glenelg
Species Legal Length: 45 cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snook 81cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: TDA Tierra 2-6kg rod, 3000 Shimano Elf with 10lb braid - 4"Gulp in Nuc Chook, 5/0 1/8th oz jig head
Conditions (optional): Windy ...slow tides coming off a dodge
Other Comments (optional): trip report - viewtopic.php?f=17&t=51500&start=15#p530240


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

All right, so everyone is holding their powder dry. I will be the first to put one up.

Name of Angler: Southerly
Date Caught: 4/12/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: Dobroyd Head, Sydney Harbour, NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian Salmon 51cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb flick stick, 3in gulp minnow, 1/8 nitro jig head
Conditions (optional): Fishy
Other Comments (optional): Apologies for the photo as it is from the phone as I left my camera at home, also did not have my usual brag mat in the yak and did not want to kill it just for a better photo. I measured it 53 but as it is hard to tell in the pic, I have gone with 51cm. If too hard to judge Jason I have a bonnie I can put in instead.
Tried to get and upgrade starting at 3am this morning, squid and yakka's were cooperative, nothing else wanted to play.

Congrats to Solartree for achieving such great catches every month especially from that cold winter water.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

grinner
caught at bullock point sunday 4th dec

species grunter bream
size , low 30's
no idea of legal length
on the mighty stradic 
10 lb leader as i was fishing amongst pylons

other things of interest.

incredibly hot bite. heavy rain and very windy , tailor , bream, moses, and over a dozen small jew.
no size about any of them unfortunately. actually hard to get past the soapies. as the jew would score nothing with a legal of 75 i'll go with the grunter

thanks squid


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Name of Angler: MrX
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: TOW, 
Conditions (optional): Perfect weather, both weekends.
Other Comments (optional): Yesterday took out the 70lb wind-on gear, and big livies, to target the 20kg + kingies (and yes, there have been recent reports they have been about) - to try to pressure Solatree. All or nothing - got nothin'. 
(can't even draw a decent picture of the numerous fiesty rats I released last weekend)

Congratulations again Andrew, that's a mighty snook. Scoring 100 points per month over a year is mighty consistent - great fishing, deserved 2012 winner!

Southerly, you'd better re-measure that fish mate. On close inspection, I make it 53.5cm, for 107 points.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Name of Angler: keza
Date Caught: 11/12/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: TOW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: TOW
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: TOW
Conditions (optional): TOW
Other Comments (optional):
TOW
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=51816&p=532518#p532518


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Name of Anglerrewboy
Date Caught:10/12/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In:SA Glenelg
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:Snook 89cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:Either 6lb braid. 10lb leader .. 4" nuke chook shad 6/o jighead
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):10 minute fight... best ever on a snook.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Only a TOW this month. Went for a fish Sunday 11th, it was supposed to be crap conditions so I didn't take my camera.
It ended up being a great day and I boated Snapper, Sweetlip, Cod, Flathead, Bream and Grinners, all undersize.
The TOW is that I lost 1 Snap that is estimated at 60-70cm from a failed hook, lost a 70-80cm Flatty after she spat the hook, ate it again and then spat it, all 1m under my yak.
Then finally I nearly got spooled twice on my 6lb outfit by suspected Macks or Tuna, and lost both fish after screwing the drag up to try and stop them.

Despite all this it was one of my greatest fishing days of the year. :lol: , and I don't have a single shot to prove any of it.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Bit late but here it is,

Killer 
29/12/2011 
QLD- Ningi Creek 
Flathead- 80cm plus! 
Shimano 7' 2" stp maxspin 4-7kg rod, shimano sienna 2500 fd reel, 10lb fireline 16lb sunline fc rock fluorocarbon leader. 
1/4oz TT switchblade lure, aussie green & gold , modified with owner doubles.
CROCADILE!!!!

cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cracking fish Killer, but this comp finished weeks ago.

Currently scoring up, overall winners for the 2011 comp will be announced shortly.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Scores have been tallied, and the winners have been finalised for the AKFF online fishing competition for 2011. It has been a great year I think, with 47 members participating over the 12 monthly comps. Entries were a little thin in December - perhaps everyone had resigned themselves to the inevitable Solatree victory ;-) Well done Andrew on maintaining high scoring catches throughout the year, and averaging over 100 points per fish - that is some impressive angling prowess, and I hope you're well pleased with your efforts. I would like to thank the comp regulars for making the effort to get out there most months, and keeping the competition interesting - there was not much separating the top three in the end.

*Final scores for December were:*

Drewboy	111
Southerly	106
Solatree	101
Grinner	94
MrX	40
Keza	40
Billpatt	40

*And OVERALL SCORES FOR THE 2011 comp were:*

Solatree	1242
MrX	1021
Southerly	1020
PaulB	773
Grinner	866
AJD	744
Keza	671
KingDan	484
Garmac	471
Billpatt	471
Rob316	411
Float	392
Bertros	361
Drewboy	469
Junglefisher	288
Marty75	266
cjbfisher	266
Bruus	236
Ronston	232
Josho	222
Paulsod	219
Decay	218
SBD	216
Cid	186
Seawind	180
Mattsadventure	154
Patwah 138
Fisher 136
Killer	119
Ado	116
Moysie	112
gcfisho	108
Kanaganoe	107
Justcrusin	106
Barrabundy	105
Scoman	98
Nezevic	98
Boydglin	97
Kraley	92
4weightfanatic	79
Bandy	75
Granpop	72
BigGee	70
Snapperz	69
Hughman	40
Jords	40
StevenM	1

*Congratulations to those who stand on the podium - the 2011 winner Solatree, MrX in second place, and Southerly a miniscule one point behing in third place* (Southerly, I gave you 53cm for the salmon, but it just wasn't quite enough!). Can you three please send me your address details and I'll sort a prize for you.

*The 2012 online fishing competition will kick off in just under a week, and will run from Saturday the 7th to Sunday the 15th of January.*


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Big Thanks Jason for the organization and running of the comp. It's a lot of fun. I was pretty lucky this year, scoring relatively well each month - a couple of times with good scoring fish coming as a surprise catch when I had not caught much that month. Trick is to give it a go each month with fall back fishing options when weather is lousy. The much maligned "Pat" saved my bacon a couple of times. Thanks to Chris and Tom for the acknowledgements - here's to plenty of XOS Sydney kings being entered in 2012.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Solid consistency Andy... destined to win. Congratulations.


----------

